# Flash doesn't work in IE9? Here's the answer!



## Johntechwriter (Oct 16, 2011)

Yesterday I joined the throngs of IE9 users desperately trying to find out why Flash stopped working. (It works fine for me in Chrome.)

I started hitting the techie advice boards. As usual, most answers were complex and involved detailed procedures. But like many of you I need Flash for my work and HAD to find the answer. So I was willing to try anything provided it WORKED.

I was in Adobe forums this morning and came up a post by Adobe employee "Chris." He summed up the answer to the problem by saying ActiveX was working in a different way in IE9. Getting Flash to run required turning off ActiveX filtering.

*A single, simple step is involved: In IE9, from the Tools menu, deselect (turn off) ActiveX filtering.*

That's it! If this works for you, please pass it along. There's a huge amount of disinformation out there about this serious yet quickly remedied problem.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Please do not post in the technical forums unless you have a problem.

Moving to "Tips".


----------



## Johntechwriter (Oct 16, 2011)

The moderator moved my solution from where people with this problem would actually FIND it, to "Tips" where nobody looks. I notice that this board's monitors would not able to solve the Flash/IE9 issue in their own attempts. This is my first and last effort to provide some useful information on this board.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

That is partly the point - that people not find it in a technical forum and think it is a solution.

There are very many reasons that Flash may not work properly, and those reasons are far more likley that the one you have found. It is not "the" solution, and people may be misled by trying to solve their problem using that method when it is not the right solution.

In any case, the technical forums are for helping people with problems so they should not have to wade through editorials before finding useful information relevant to their problem. You could start a blog somewhere if you want to share the particular, and limited, solutions you have found.

Do you even know what "ActiveX Filtering" does and whether it is a good thing to turn off?

I'm sorry. I'm not trying to be rude, and I appreciate your motives. But one solution does not fit all problems of the same type. ActiveX Filtering should be turned on.


----------

